# liebe Grüße vs. viele liebe Grüße vs. herzliche Grüße



## ivanzepol

liebe grüß, viel liebe grüß, Herzliche grüß

Las traducciones las se, es fácil. 


Mi pregunta es : 

¿Cuándo y cómo se utilizan?. ¿Se usan para todo el mundo?. ¿Que es mas formal para saludar?. En fin, que me gustaría saber cuándo y cómo debo utilizarlo y con quién....

¡¡¡Gracias!!!!


----------



## martina8

Hola Ivan aprovechando tu pregunta me gustaría preguntar cuál es el equivalente a nuestra despedida "besos". Yo hice una traducción literal una vez, y me contestaron que en alemán no es adecuado.


----------



## Geviert

En Alemania, el uso es relativamente estándar (DIN) en la mayor parte de estas Grußformel: Liebe Grüße (generalmente todos al plural) presupone muchas veces amistad y conocimiento de la persona. Viele liebe Grüße, precisamente por ese "viele", presupone, además, intimidad o mayor cercanía con la persona. Herzliche Grüße es como el primero, presupone amistad que debe entenderse como una forma de gentileza y cordialidad simplemente (freundlich), no necesariamente una relación. Lo más formal y típico es mit freundlichen Grüßen (hay muchas variantes).

En efecto, la despedida "besos" no es típica en alemán (no porque sean fríos, ojo, sino porque los besos _se dan_, no se escriben ). Claro que, si se escribe, se entiende. En todo caso se podría decir "einen großen Kuss für dich, Martina".


----------



## Tonerl

einen grOßen Kuss für dich, Martina
einen "dicken" Kuss für dich Maria"   si se me permite decir,esto es de uso corriente en alemán Sr.Gevier_t_ 


Espero que NO me lo tomes a mal !?

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Geviert

Fehlerhaft ist nur der Tippfehler, nicht der Satz. Umgangsprachlich ist m.E. "Groß" oder "dick" hier völlig gleich ;-)


----------



## ivanzepol

Creo que no se debe tomar nadie nada a mal, tratándose de un foro de discusión.

Gracias Geviert por tus aclaraciones. Son muy útiles. Gracias María por matizar mi duda. Aunque, de manera informal, tengo el conocimiento de que si se utiliza. Como por ejemplo: Kussi, o Ein Kussi für dich. claro, todo de manera informal y con conocimiento de la persona.

¿Que mas variantes hay de : mit freundlichen Grüßen ?

Liebe Grüße, que presupone amistad y conocimiento de la persona, ¿Se utiliza con los amigos?

Viele liebe Grüße, precisamente por ese "viele", presupone, además, intimidad o mayor cercanía con la persona ¿a que te refieres?


¡Gracias!


Gracias Martina8, quise decir....


----------



## Geviert

No lo he tomado a mal, todo bien. Tienes que unir tus mensajes en uno (usa Edit). Luego respondo.


----------



## Tonerl

Hola Geviert !

Abgesehen davon, dass ich schon seit Längerem deine Beiträge bewundere, sind sie doch durch die Bank sehr nützlich- und vor allem ist dein Deutsch obendrein auch noch absolut top,erlaube ich mir trotzdem einen kleinen Einwand, den du allerdings NICHT akzeptieren musst ;-)

ein dicker Kuss
ein dicker Schmatzer
ein dicker Knutscher
un beso grande
 un besazo (aumentativo de beso)

Allerdings wirst du in Deutschland so gut wie NIE einen "großen" Kuss bekommen, höchstens noch einen "lieblichen", obwohl,wenn man googelt,diesen Ausdruck auch zu lesen bekommt, aber Google übernimmt alles, so falsch es auch sein möge! 

Gute Nacht


----------



## osa_menor

Hola!

Ich denke auch nicht, das es so falsch ist, einen "großen Kuss" zu verschicken, genauso wenig wie einen "langen Kuss" oder einen "dicken Kuss".
Ich persönlich würde sie aber nur an Personen verschicken, denen ich sie auch geben würde. Aber vielleicht ist das eine Frage des Alters.

Saludos


----------



## nievedemango

ivanzepol said:


> liebe *G*rüß*e*, viel*e* liebe *G*rüß*e*, Herzliche *G*rüß*e*
> 
> Las traducciones las se, es fácil.
> 
> 
> Mi pregunta es :
> 
> ¿Cuándo y cómo se utilizan?. ¿Se usan para todo el mundo?. ¿Que es mas formal para saludar?. En fin, que me gustaría saber cuándo y cómo debo utilizarlo y con quién....
> 
> ¡¡¡Gracias!!!!



Ich unterstütze _Tonerl_ voll und ganz: Man schreibt normalerweise nie "großer Kuss" oder "langer Kuss." 
"Ein langer Kuss" es un beso especial entre amantes o novios y ellos a veces se despiden así en una carta o al final de una llamada.
Lo siento, Geviert.


----------

